# China's dwarf theme park



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35701810/ns/world_news-the_new_york_times/


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's just wrong. If it was a place for them to live and work, that would be fine. But to parade around in comic performance is too stereotypical and degrading.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> That's just wrong. If it was a place for them to live and work, that would be fine. But to parade around in comic performance is too stereotypical and degrading.


Agreed. and if it was any other sort of "disability" then I'm sure more people would be outraged. Being that "dwarfs" are so stereotyped it is somehow seen as fine to make fun of them, which is sad. If someone made a theme park full of people with down syndrome or conjoined twins then I'm sure no one would say it was for a good cause.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It does not appear to be a problem for the employees. The park is awash with applications, the performing artists themselves have said they enjoy being part of a community that shares the same challenges, and they can hold permanent jobs that don't force them to keep out of public view. And unless I misread the article, they do live and work there.

I think this quote says it all: “At first I thought it was surreal,” Zhang Furong, 38, a lead actor. “But the strongest emotion I felt was here, we are among equals.”


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Right afer this article, there is a blurb about another article called "Downsizing Detroit"...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Right afer this article, there is a blurb about another article called "Downsizing Detroit"...


Thats terrible...how dare they, don't they know how hate filled that is....we need to contact our local representatives over this:googly: power to the people


----------

